# OK, here's the 05 Lemond scoop....



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

So there have been a few people wanting info on 05 Lemonds. I hadn't seen a lot of the bikes in person and hadn't seen a catalog yet, so I didn't want to post too much because I didn't want to put up stuff that was anything more than a guess. But here's the info....

There are Ti/Carbon spine bikes again...
The Tete de Course is True Temper T3 Titanium with OCLV 110. It is Dura Ace 10 with the Bonty Race XXX Lite fork and Race XXX Carbon clincher wheels. Bonty Carbon post and new carbon stem. It's Polished Ti and black carbon color with nicer looking decals than last year (IMO) which are silver and red. 

The Victorie is the same frame as the Tete with a Race X Lite OCLV 150 fork. Ultegra 10 with Bonty Race Lite wheels and Bonty carbon post. It's also polished and black carbon with blue decals.

The Maillot Jaune is sweet looking this year. It's True Temper OX Platimum (yes, Lemond has moved away from Reynolds and now uses True Temper steel tubing, more on that later...) with OCLV 120 backbone. It's painted a nice iridescent looking red over the steel and carbon with the seat stay from the brake bridge to the dropouts being natural black carbon. It has the Race X Lite OCLV 150 fork and Dura Ace 10 and Race Lite wheels.

The Zurich is the same frame and fork as the MJ but painted blue. It's Ultegra 10 with Race Lite wheels. 

Some newer models are the new Buenos Aires. It's the same OX Platinum and OCLV 120 frame with a Race Carbon fork and comes with Campy Centaur 10 with Race Lite wheels. It's yellow spine and black carbon. It also has a Bontrager crank and not the Campy crank and BB.

The Versailles is the same OX Platinum OCLV 120 frame with the Race Carbon fork but comes with a mix of Shimano Ultegra 9 and 105 parts with a Bonty crank and BB. It's a black with black natural carbon. and has Bonty Select wheels.

Then we have a few surprises (well not really, I saw it coming...) but there are 2 aluminium frames with carbon seat and chain stays. The Chambery and the new Alpe D' Huez. Both of these are like the 04 aluminium frames but with carbon stays. The Chamberry is Ultegra 10 and has a Race Carbon fork and Bonty Race wheels and the Alpe is Ultegra 9/105 mix (105 shifters and brakes and FD with an Ultegra 9 RD, and I expect either 105 or SRAM cassette and chain, but that isn't listed in the specs) with a Bonty Select wheelset. Both frames are polished silver with black carbon stays and forks, the Chamberry has red and white decals, the Alpe has blue and white decals.

I am skipping the women's bike by the way, if anyone has questions about them in particular, start a new thread and ask about them and I will answer what I can.

The Tourmalet is much the same as the 04 bike. It is now blue and is just an aluminium frame. I posted a picture of it in another thread... It will be a mix of Ultegra 9 and 105 and has a Race Carbon fork and Select wheels. We have one of these in the shop I work at and the color looks very good if you like blue.

The Reno is the same frame and fork as the Tourmalet but is a kinda off-white almost cream color (from the catalog pic...) with red decals. It's 105 and Tiagra 9 speed with a Race Carbon fork and Tiagra hub/Alex rim traditional 32 spoke wheels.

The Etape is the same frame, slightly heavier carbon fork and comes with Tiagra/Sora 8 parts. Bonty crank, and same wheels as the Reno. It's the entry level road bike for Lemond.

I am skipping the Big Sky bikes too... if anyone wants to know about them... they are pretty much the same as last year's bikes so just look at the 04 specs on the web.

Now we come to 2 more really cool bikes! Lemond listened to everyone *****in about no more traditional steel bikes.... so they are back. They are True Temper OX Platinum instead of Reynolds frames, but those two tubesets are very close to each other in performance so I expect these to be nice frames.

The Croix de Fer is OX Platinum double butted with a Bonty Race Carbon fork. It is the same group package as the Tourmalet with a mix of Bonty/Ultegra 9/105 parts. It is blue with yellow decals. 

The Sarthe on helluva nice looking entry bike. It's the same TT Ox Plat DB frame as the Croix with a Race Carbon fork, Race Lite wheels and a Veloce 10 group with a Bontrager crank and BB. It's a nice orange color with cream white panels. For an entry level steel bike, I expect this to be a fantastic buy.

Lemond also has the Poprad Cyclocross bike for this year. It's True Temper OX Platinum/Reynolds 853 Select frame. (I don't know this for sure, but I think that means that they have some left over frames from 04 that were Reynolds and when those are gone they will be True Temper frames.... but don't hold me to that... I will try to get confirmation about that later...) It has an alloy fork, Select wheels and a 105 group with a Bonty cross crank and BB. Oh, it's white with blue panel decals.

And last is a totally new bike for Lemond. It's the Filmore. It's a True Temper OX Platinum double butted frame and it's a fixed gear. It has a front and rear brake and is not track geometry, but traditional road geometry... so it's a fixed gear bike, NOT a track bike. It has a Race carbon fork and a Bonty Select Track wheelset with Bonth cranks and BB. I don't know what the brakes are... It's black with cream panel decals.

Well, that covers it... I am not posting geometry... you all can wait till the website is up for that stuff. I can post MSRP prices for any of the bikes but I didn't feel like posting them for all the bikes.... if you have questions about a particular model, let me know. Also the Lemond website should have these bikes up in the next 2 or 3 weeks.

Russ


----------



## Frank121 (May 14, 2002)

*Thanks for the inside info!!!!*

Now if they will just go back to a steel frame with 1" threaded fork...




russw19 said:


> So there have been a few people wanting info on 05 Lemonds. I hadn't seen a lot of the bikes in person and hadn't seen a catalog yet, so I didn't want to post too much because I didn't want to put up stuff that was anything more than a guess. But here's the info....
> 
> There are Ti/Carbon spine bikes again...
> The Tete de Course is True Temper T3 Titanium with OCLV 110. It is Dura Ace 10 with the Bonty Race XXX Lite fork and Race XXX Carbon clincher wheels. Bonty Carbon post and new carbon stem. It's Polished Ti and black carbon color with nicer looking decals than last year (IMO) which are silver and red.
> ...


----------



## musashi (Jul 15, 2004)

*price for buenos aires?*

whats the$ for the 2005 model? thanks, scott


----------



## musashi (Jul 15, 2004)

*also...*

also the price for zurich? balancing if i should buy now or wait.i don't need 10 speeds and i'm sure the price will go up with that upgrade. thanks, scott


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

musashi said:


> whats the$ for the 2005 model? thanks, scott



MSRP on the Buenos Aires is $2000 ($2030 for the triple) MSRP on the Zurich is $2400 ($2430 for the triple)

Russ


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

russw19 said:


> MSRP on the Buenos Aires is $2000 ($2030 for the triple) MSRP on the Zurich is $2400 ($2430 for the triple)
> 
> Russ



Victorie MSRP? Sarthe MSRP?

-TS


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

TheSherpa said:


> Victorie MSRP? Sarthe MSRP?
> 
> -TS



Thought you had the inside scoop there Sherpa? I have been seeing some of your posts about the Fishers on MTBR... thought you worked in a shop and had this info already????

Anyways, MSRP on the Victorie is $3700 (+$30 for the triple) and the Sarthe is $1500 (again, +$30 for the triple)

Russ


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

I just wanted to note that the prices I listed are the MSRP off of Dexter, which is TCG's dealer site. I posted those and not the Advertised Retail Prices. I hope that doesn't offend any dealers, but I think the MSRP's are more realistic prices.... although I have to be fair and tell some people out there that shops in areas where the cost of doing business is much higher (like California) you may be charged the Advertised Retail prices. In some areas of the country that is just a fact of life.... so don't hold it against a dealer that charges those prices.... it's just the cost of doing fair business.


----------



## Lemondpoprad (Jan 22, 2004)

Russw,

Does this mean that they droped the Arivee for 2005. Is there no more full ti bikes anymore?


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

Lemondpoprad said:


> Russw,
> 
> Does this mean that they droped the Arivee for 2005. Is there no more full ti bikes anymore?



It does seem to look that way.The Arivee is not in the new catalog, nor is any other all Ti bike. You may be able to order one thru project one, but I haven't seen any updates to the 2005 offerings for P1 other than a few paint jobs (which I posted some of the ones I thought were cool looking in another thread.) So for now, I would say it certainly looks like there is not going to be a full Ti Lemond for 05.

Russ


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

russw19 said:


> Thought you had the inside scoop there Sherpa? I have been seeing some of your posts about the Fishers on MTBR... thought you worked in a shop and had this info already????
> 
> Anyways, MSRP on the Victorie is $3700 (+$30 for the triple) and the Sarthe is $1500 (again, +$30 for the triple)
> 
> Russ


I do have all the info and the catalog but i don't work till monday (no access to prices)and i'm lookin at different price points of bikes right now and trying to decide what i'm going to get. I'm messing around with a demo 04 Zurich right now but it's a tad heavy, although admittedly i'll most likely get an 05 Zurich. Thanks for the info Russ! Its funny seing tons of MTBR people around here. 

-TS


----------



## Robert M. (Mar 24, 2004)

I have seen the 2005 bikes and they look great! I'm definately getting a Sarthe. I'm just not impressed with the half steel half carbon. I'll change the shifters and rear derail to Chorus and it's going to be a sweet bike.


----------



## Kenright (Aug 31, 2004)

OK so the Poprad is still there for 05?? I couldn't find it on their site. So what are the Big Sky bikes?? I thought that they were CX bikes. 

I am new to this and have seen all the great reviews about the Poprad and it's steel frame. Exactly what I was looking for. But all I can find recently is Big Sky; and I'm not too sure I want an aluminum framed CX bike.

OK, I found the Poprad, and I now see that the Big Sky's are NOT CX bikes. Not with their dual pivot brakes anyways


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

Kenright said:


> OK so the Poprad is still there for 05?? I couldn't find it on their site. So what are the Big Sky bikes?? I thought that they were CX bikes.
> 
> I am new to this and have seen all the great reviews about the Poprad and it's steel frame. Exactly what I was looking for. But all I can find recently is Big Sky; and I'm not too sure I want an aluminum framed CX bike.
> 
> OK, I found the Poprad, and I now see that the Big Sky's are NOT CX bikes. Not with their dual pivot brakes anyways



The Big Sky bikes are a "comfort road bike" and have a much more upright seating position. They are not cross bikes. The only cross bike is the Poprad. For 05 the catalog lists it as 853 Select/OX Platinum... like I said in an above post, I am not sure of this, but I suspect that the 853 frames are older stock and once they are sold the remaining frames will be all OX Platinum frames.

You can see the Big Sky bikes on the Lemond website... they are pretty much unchanged from the 04 bikes. 

Russ


----------



## JCX (Jul 29, 2004)

*Chambery and Alpe D' Huez MSRP?*

MSRP for the Chambery and Alpe D' Huez please.


----------



## Le_Penguin (Aug 11, 2004)

*Tourmalet Schedule...?*

I'm currently waiting for a Tourmalet in my size (61cm.) Supposedly, the bikes are constructed/shipped in ascending order of their frame size, which makes my wait nearly intolerable as I watch smaller frames appear in shops around the city. The very helpful guys at my lbs have been getting the same answer (2-3 weeks) from LeMond since late July. Does anyone else know if there's a more reliable release schedule for various models and frame sizes???

I know this may be nitpicking, but I'm goin' bonkers waiting for The Phone Call, hoping that I'll have the bike in time for a big ride in a few weeks...

Thanks,

Le Penguin
"One mile doesn't count as two just because it was raining!"


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

JCX said:


> MSRP for the Chambery and Alpe D' Huez please.


MSRPs $1900 and $1500, each plus $30 for triple chainring versions...


----------



## lecheque (Sep 9, 2004)

*So when can we get'em?*

Thanks for the info!
I have seen the 05 catalog and plan on getting a new zurich to replace my 98 Zurich. When will they be available? 
Also, what is the numerical difference in MSRP and Advertised Retail Price? I am getting quoted $100 differences from shops only 20 miles apart.
Thanks!
mike


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

lecheque said:


> Thanks for the info!
> I have seen the 05 catalog and plan on getting a new zurich to replace my 98 Zurich. When will they be available?
> Also, what is the numerical difference in MSRP and Advertised Retail Price? I am getting quoted $100 differences from shops only 20 miles apart.
> Thanks!
> mike


The Zurich is projected to have 1st availability around Halloween. Actually Trek lists it currently at the 22nd of October. The reason is that Shimano will most likely not release Ultegra 10 groups until after Interbike. However, if you really want one, I would suggest you decide which shop you would like to use of those two and go put down a deposit and order your bike. They won't last long from what I am told in the early production runs. You may not see good availabilty until after the 1st of the year otherwise. So if you really are sure you want one, I would suggest you get up to the shop and get your order in now.

Russ


----------



## JCX (Jul 29, 2004)

*05 Alpe Vs. 05 Versaille*

im buying either the 05 versailles, or the 05 alpe d'huez. ive seen the catalog and the bikes are identical except for the frame. so, what would be the differ between steel/carbon spine versaille vs the alum main triangle and all carbon rear of the alpe - ride feel, weight, durability, etc. the alpe is $100 cheaper. thnx.


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

*Currently impossible to answer....*



JCX said:


> im buying either the 05 versailles, or the 05 alpe d'huez. ive seen the catalog and the bikes are identical except for the frame. so, what would be the differ between steel/carbon spine versaille vs the alum main triangle and all carbon rear of the alpe - ride feel, weight, durability, etc. the alpe is $100 cheaper. thnx.


The Alpe won't be available until the 1st of October, so no one has riden the bike yet, so no one can answer your question yet. But, knowing most carbon end aluminium bikes, the ride most likely will be exactly like a normal aluminium bike, but slightly lighter. Durability can not be answered yet... in fact I think asking the durability question is really going to be premature until this time next year. You really need a year's worth of data on a frame before you can say if there are issues with it or not. Otherwise 1 or 2 failures may be an anomoly or they could be symptomatic of bigger issues... but it's too soon to tell. As for the steel/carbon frames, I haven't heard of any issues yet. But other than that, you are right, the bikes are identical spec'd. My advice would be to ride both and decide from there. 

Russ


----------



## JCX (Jul 29, 2004)

*carbon end rides like all alum bike?????*

I thought that a carbon rear would smooth the ride. I'd be disappointed if it rode just like all aluminum frame.
trek owners swear that carbon seat stays make a noticeable differ vs. all alum. so, i thought carbon seat AND chain stays might be even better (at smoothing road) than only carbon seat stays.

I will take your advice though - test ride both and see which i like better.


----------



## peerpressure (Sep 22, 2004)

*2005 Croix de Fer*

I've had the new 2005 croix de fer for a week now, and it is a great ride. After getting tons of pressure from the wife and my best friend (this sounds like the making of a bad soap opera!) I finally decided to enter the world of cycling, so obviously it is my first road bike, but I tested alot of bikes before I finally made the decision and the price-to-ride quality was great. The steel frame is super comfortable, and I honestly couldn't tell a noticeable difference between this, the Trek 2100 and the Versaille (which did have a sweeter paint job, but oh well). The bike was 1250 at the LBS. Anyway, seems to be a great bike and a great frame. The new versaille looked pretty sweet too, but I couldn't justify the price difference.


----------



## kevinraphael (Sep 16, 2004)

peerpressure said:


> I've had the new 2005 croix de fer for a week now, and it is a great ride. After getting tons of pressure from the wife and my best friend (this sounds like the making of a bad soap opera!) I finally decided to enter the world of cycling, so obviously it is my first road bike, but I tested alot of bikes before I finally made the decision and the price-to-ride quality was great. The steel frame is super comfortable, and I honestly couldn't tell a noticeable difference between this, the Trek 2100 and the Versaille (which did have a sweeter paint job, but oh well). The bike was 1250 at the LBS. Anyway, seems to be a great bike and a great frame. The new versaille looked pretty sweet too, but I couldn't justify the price difference.


I hope that you're continuing to enjoy the ride. I haven't been able to find anything on the new bikes, except for the detailed description from Russ on this thread. What is the MSRP of the croix you purchased.Any more info on the specific components? I would love to see pics if you have any. I can think of a friend or two that might be interested in a steel frame in this price range. thanks


----------



## peerpressure (Sep 22, 2004)

*2005 Lemond Croix de Fer*

The price was 1230 (I got the triple). It is ultegra rear, with 105 front, and then some no name brakes, which will be changed soon, becuase they really aren't that good. Bontrager Select Wheels, bar, and stems. It pretty much had the same components as the 04 Buenos Aires, except I think the BA had 105 brakes. I think it is a great bike, the 59 cm has a really good looking blue, with yellow panel paint job.


----------



## fivekbob (Aug 22, 2004)

*Thanks Russ*



russw19 said:


> So there have been a few people wanting info on 05 Lemonds. I hadn't seen a lot of the bikes in person and hadn't seen a catalog yet, so I didn't want to post too much because I didn't want to put up stuff that was anything more than a guess. But here's the info....
> 
> There are Ti/Carbon spine bikes again...
> The Tete de Course is True Temper T3 Titanium with OCLV 110. It is Dura Ace 10 with the Bonty Race XXX Lite fork and Race XXX Carbon clincher wheels. Bonty Carbon post and new carbon stem. It's Polished Ti and black carbon color with nicer looking decals than last year (IMO) which are silver and red.
> ...


Hi Russ, Thanks always for your expertise for those series of bikes assembled in Waterloo, Wisc. I assume you work in a bike shop. If so what is it's name and where is it located? One problem with some of our local LBS's is the light inventory of complete bikes and larger inventory of the high end frames for custom assembly. I live in Coastal So Cal. I did see some 2005's (Trek) at JAX in Irvine and they look awesome. I would like to consider Le Monde eventually to replace my 2004 Trek 2100. Question: Me being 5:9.5 with slightly longer legs and shorter torso...would the LeMonde fit theoretically work better than my Trek fit...and what do you think about the new Trek Pilot series? I am a non competive cylcist (52) and use it for the fun factor and to augment my distance running.
Later, 5K (Run and Cycle Hard).....in my spiffy Trek 2100.


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

peerpressure said:


> The price was 1230 (I got the triple). It is ultegra rear, with 105 front, and then some no name brakes, which will be changed soon, becuase they really aren't that good. Bontrager Select Wheels, bar, and stems. It pretty much had the same components as the 04 Buenos Aires, except I think the BA had 105 brakes. I think it is a great bike, the 59 cm has a really good looking blue, with yellow panel paint job.


The Croix is actually very much like the the 03 Buenos Aires. The paint is pretty much the same minus some excessive fork graphics, and it's also the same as the paint job on the 04 Mailot Jaune Classic currently on Lemond's website. (Pic posted below) and the specs are mostly the same as the 03 Buenos as well. With a few exceptions, such as the frame is now True Temper OX Platinum tubing instead of the 853 Select tubing, a SRAM cassette instead of the 105 cassette, Bontrager ISIS crank with Truvativ BB instead of the Ultegra, and no name brakes (as mentioned) instead of the Ultegras in the Buenos. 

But from a distance, the two would look remarkably like the same bike. 

Russ


----------



## turg77 (Jun 26, 2003)

*New LeMond Bikes on Website*

http://www.lemondbikes.com/2005_bikes/index.shtml


----------

